# Comet and Ajax - CCA



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs<:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  

Towhee received a few comments (good) on her condition too


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Ajax and Comet. They look like it's was an exhausting day.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There they are- the good boys! Congratulations to Comet and Ajax ( and Miss Towhee too).


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's great news! Congratulations.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sunrise said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Towhee received a few comments (good) on her condition too


Towhee you go girlhood getting you figure back after the pups! The boys have nothing on you.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Congratulate boys you sexy red heads!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! It can be a long day,not surprised the boys crashed!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your two new CCAs! I really enjoyed the evaluations when I did it as well. Great learning experience!

Love the pic of he two.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Gorgeous, gorgeous boys, with or without the new letters at the ends of their names!

Congrats!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wonderful news, congrats!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Tippy, I have a question. I asked in the other thread, but now that you've been through the process, you're probably more prepared to answer. Does handling of the dog come in to play at all in the scoring, or is it ALL about the dog?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! it's fascinating, isn't it?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Nairb said:


> Tippy, I have a question. I asked in the other thread, but now that you've been through the process, you're probably more prepared to answer. Does handling of the dog come in to play at all in the scoring, or is it ALL about the dog?


Bear in mind this is just from my experience this weekend. Other people who have helped run CCAs or who've been evaluators could probably speak more authoritatively.

I think it's supposed to be all about the dog, and it really did seem to be as much about the dog as possible. Even so, I do think if I weren't such an inexperienced handler, I might have gotten a point more here or there. If Jackie's croup looks steep, I might have been able to minimize that by actually stacking him strategically and training him to allow himself to be stacked (as opposed to putting his foot wherever he wants). However, the evaluators really seemed to make the effort to watch the dog stand and move and stand and move to try to see past any bad handling.

Neither boy has been trained to gait properly next to a handler, nor do I know how to encourage them to do it effectively, so we had to go down and back several times for the evaluators to see any kind of clean gait. Comet kept looking at me because he was trying to heel, which made one of his paws twist out. Jax kept trying to stay with me because he's been trained to give loose leash, but he also couldn't figure out why we weren't running, so he kept switching from walk to canter and wouldn't give a clean trot. The evaluators obviously were looking for the best moments of gaiting to evaluate, but it would have been easier for them to see if I had been able to gait the dogs properly all the way around.

So I think good handling could bring out the best in the dog and make it a lot easier to see, but by the same token, the evaluators were very friendly and thorough in trying to see the dog himself and see past any ineffective handling or lack of ring-specific training.

And since CCA is ultimately pass/fail, I think it would be a very rare situation where handling would be the make or break factor, especially since you can have the dog evaluated six times, ultimately, and only need to score over 75 three of those times.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your boys.

They're both beautiful, love the Reds.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats!! They are so handsome! It does make a long day! We had a two and half hour drive one way for ours..and then being there made it exhausting (didn't help I ended up getting sick either?!) It was a very good experience and would do it again for another dog.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats again Brian!!! :appl:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Nairb said:


> Tippy, I have a question. I asked in the other thread, but now that you've been through the process, you're probably more prepared to answer. Does handling of the dog come in to play at all in the scoring, or is it ALL about the dog?



I think Brian summed it up quite nicely in his response. It is definitely about the dog but having a neatly groomed, behaved dog will not hurt one's chances.  Very difficult for an evaluator to evaluate a dog that will not stand, stand still while being gone over, move in a manner that shows how all the parts work in unison, and so on.


----------

